

The Long, Dismal History of Software Project Failure (2006) - edward
http://blog.codinghorror.com/the-long-dismal-history-of-software-project-failure/

======
venomsnake
The surprising thing about software projects is not that so many fail but that
at least some succeed. That is my experience with corporate.

